# Derwent Walk, Newcastle Upon Tyne



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

We went for a stroll yesterday with the idea of me getting some photos. I wanted to try out my 2 new lenses, the Nikon 18-70 i bought used off Ebay and my Samyang Fisheye.









































































Thanks for looking guys, comments and advice welcome.
Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice selection Phil, which lenses took which photos? Obviously the dog was with the fisheye. What do you think of the 18-70 over the kit lens?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Nice selection Phil, which lenses took which photos? Obviously the dog was with the fisheye. What do you think of the 18-70 over the kit lens?


Sorry, #4 & #6. I love the lens and its obviously faster at longer focal lengths which is handy. Its a fair size so my bag is at bursting point! For £77 it was a steal!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Some lovely photos of a resource I'm proud to say is on my doorstep ,nice one !


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Lovely pics, was a nice day yesterday for it too, shame its not in newcastle tho eh?  (one of the few decent things gateshead has to offer lol) 

And it literally is on my doorstep its a 5 min walk from my house too, used to bike along from blaydon rugby club to rowlands gill every week


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I had a window to go out and take some photos on the saturday. When faced with such a choice im very indecisive and couldnt think where to go so remembered seeing a lake as you hit the A1 from the near the metro centre. I headed over towards the Jet garage near the roundabout at Ryton/Swallwell/Whickham and threw a right and found the alke straight away. It was called the Shibdon Nature Reserve.








I took a few pics but there wasnt much doing so i decided i would go to the river across the road. You can see it through the trees but i couldnt find a way to it other than possibly going into the private etsate of Axwell. Anyhow i had always mentioned to Claire how i used to go to Chopwell Woods via the Derwent Crossing so i headed for there. we parked in the carpark just past the Rugby club and off we popped. I had mentioned how there was a giant stone bridge with huge arches that we rode over and off we went. After about 3 miles we found the Lake in the pictures and after taking the photos headed back. Upon rechecking the plan of the area in the carpark i think i shouldve took the other route to the left where you come across Butterfly Bridge and a viaduct..... Is this the bridge i speak of? I just remember riding a long a very straight track like the Wylam Way. Claires mam lives in Dipton, Stanley so we drive past Rolands Gill on the way through Burnopfield and ive noticed the Gibside Chapel and Grounds. Ive always wondered what that tall column was and her mam just told me tonight that it was near the Chapel. You guys would know what im on about.
That will be my next stop
Phil


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Phil, Gibside is just down the road from me. The statue is the Column of Liberty, part of the landscaping by the Bowes-Lyon family in the late 18th Century. I haven't been recently, the avenue of trees may well photograph well in their autumn colours. Keep a long lens handy, Red Kites are a common site round these parts, red squirrels still get sighted, too. 

Have a look along the road to Thornley woods - there's an observation hide across the road from which you can see quite a variety of birds, plus the occasional deer, fox, and I got a great photo of a stoat (if I say so myself!). It might be worth joining the National Trust, you'll get free entry to Gibside, Wallington Hall and Castleside, amongst others.

I was at the Quayside yesterday; your shot of the Angel compares very favourably with a lot of pictures people were selling - wonder how it'd look through the fish-eye?


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

The butterfly bridge is no more mate ,got swept away in the floods a few years back ,you have to use the stone bridge now


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Sorry, #4 & #6. I love the lens and its obviously faster at longer focal lengths which is handy. Its a fair size so my bag is at bursting point! For £77 it was a steal!


Good job you got the other ebay bag or is that the one at bursting point? :lol:

Think I'm gonna save the pennies and get an 18-70 then, will you be selling the kit lens now, do you think there's a need to keep it?

I really like the photo above your dog though (fisheye lens?), I keep going back to it, something is drawing me to it but can't work out what. I like your last photo as well, I live near similar lakes that you can walk around and a canal. I really need to go more and see what shots I can get


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

David 1150 said:


> Hi Phil, Gibside is just down the road from me. The statue is the Column of Liberty, part of the landscaping by the Bowes-Lyon family in the late 18th Century. I haven't been recently, the avenue of trees may well photograph well in their autumn colours. Keep a long lens handy, Red Kites are a common site round these parts, red squirrels still get sighted, too.
> 
> Have a look along the road to Thornley woods - there's an observation hide across the road from which you can see quite a variety of birds, plus the occasional deer, fox, and I got a great photo of a stoat (if I say so myself!). It might be worth joining the National Trust, you'll get free entry to Gibside, Wallington Hall and Castleside, amongst others.
> 
> I was at the Quayside yesterday; your shot of the Angel compares very favourably with a lot of pictures people were selling - wonder how it'd look through the fish-eye?


Thats great info David. Do you pay to join the NT? 


robsonj said:


> The butterfly bridge is no more mate ,got swept away in the floods a few years back ,you have to use the stone bridge now


Ha ha, that'll be the cage type thing at the side of the bank right? We walked up to the point where it mustve sat originally :lol: There was a tent on the other side and i couldnt help but think that he would wake up in the night under water :lol:
Funnily enough i remember a while back when we were going to Claires mams and the Derwent Road was closed due to the river flooding. We went a different way up Whickham Bank and along the Fellside Road but on the way back we were diverted and got totally lost!
So what is the River across from the Shibdon Resevoir?



Pezza4u said:


> Good job you got the other ebay bag or is that the one at bursting point? :lol:
> 
> Think I'm gonna save the pennies and get an 18-70 then, will you be selling the kit lens now, do you think there's a need to keep it?
> 
> I really like the photo above your dog though (fisheye lens?), I keep going back to it, something is drawing me to it but can't work out what. I like your last photo as well, I live near similar lakes that you can walk around and a canal. I really need to go more and see what shots I can get


I havnt used the new bag yet mate. The dog isnt mine, it was a couple passing with 2 of them and they ran over so i snapped the black one lol.
My 18-70 was only £77 with a Jessops UV Filter so i did well. I doubt i'll sell the kit lens.... i like keeping stuff The daft thing is theres so much close by that sometimes you dont know exists!
Phil


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

The river near shibdon pond is the derwent, thats if you're talking about the one that runds alongside the derwent walk?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

sharpy24 said:


> The river near shibdon pond is the derwent, thats if you're talking about the one that runds alongside the derwent walk?


See, to me the river is on the left of the rad but when you come to the roundabout and look diagonally right theres what looks like a river with a small blueish bridge. Do you know where i mean? There no way i can see to get toif it was the river it would have to cross under the road..... hmm. If you take a right from the jet garage you have a private esteat (Axwell) which seem to be the only way to that area. It doesnt show on Google maps nor does the Shibdon Reserve.
Phil


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

You have me confused now

Shibdon pond has a nature reserve of which you can walk round, its more or less at the left of the pond near the old swimming baths.










The riverside I think you are referring to, as far as Im aware you can't access as I think its private land, Ive never been down there, but here is the access to it within the axwell estate to the footbridge type thing that goes over the river

http://goo.gl/maps/hDeD

Ive drawn what I think you are talking about ( dont laugh at my pathetic paint attempt)










The yellow is shibdon pond and and nature reserve, the green is what I think you are talking about, if so I dont think you can get to it, there is a gate on 
the road that runs along to rowlands gill but Ive never seen it open, and I used to travel that road daily, but I think that might be just access to the tennis court

If I remember and I see her sometime soon I'l ask my friend who's parents had the farm in Axwell Park if they know much about the land


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Aye, that's defo It mate. I always just thought it was the river.... until we walked long It. Thanks for the time taken.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

So wh-0ere did you manage to walk along? The green highlighted bit?

I cant picture any blue bridge tho? Are you talking of the footbridge that i highlighted in the green circle?

You dont mean the small footbridge to the bottom right of this pic? Im sure thats blue. The jet garage is up to the left?

http://goo.gl/maps/JAOp

Its bugging me now, ive lived 5 mins from there nearly all my life and im still puzzled lol


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

sharpy24 said:


> So wh-0ere did you manage to walk along? The green highlighted bit?
> 
> I cant picture any blue bridge tho? Are you talking of the footbridge that i highlighted in the green circle?
> 
> ...


We parked at the Reserve, walked down past a football pitch through the trees then to the observation hide where the swans etc were. The white bandstand/pergoda thingy was behind us. 









I am talking about the bridge in the green highlighted area:lol: As you say the area has a big gate on Shibdon Rd but its locked and the other way in seems to be the private axwell estate. I wonder if i hadve left the car in the Shibdon reserve car park i couldve walked over and got in somewhere. Regarding the footy pitch as we were leaving the reserve an ambulance pulled up so i presume some poor lad had his leg snapped or sumic! 
Phil


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Ouch! poor soul. The only way into that area I think is via the gate I posted in the link through the axwell estate, but you can make out a caution sign staing the bridge can be slippery when wet and the green sign says its private land so I definately think its a no go.

http://goo.gl/maps/JAOp

I like going down the pond in the winter and feeding the ducks etc as the pond is pretty much frozen most of the winter, took my friends little girl last time she seemed to find it funny throwing the bread as far onto the ice as she could and watching the ducks skid along the ice to get it, must say I was rather amused myself


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

sharpy24 said:


> Ouch! poor soul. The only way into that area I think is via the gate I posted in the link through the axwell estate, but you can make out a caution sign staing the bridge can be slippery when wet and the green sign says its private land so I definately think its a no go.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/JAOp
> 
> I like going down the pond in the winter and feeding the ducks etc as the pond is pretty much frozen most of the winter, took my friends little girl last time she seemed to find it funny throwing the bread as far onto the ice as she could and watching the ducks skid along the ice to get it, must say I was rather amused myself


Ha ha, we go to Bowlam Lake and Leazes Park sometimes to feed the swans and ducks. Its certainly an experience. A swan came out of the water and walked right up to Claire for bread but she had none left.....it wasnt happy. Well, it didnt look happy from where i had retreated to behind a bush :lol:
Phil


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

National Trust annual membership is £48.50, Joint for 2 people £79.50. They have recruiting stands at fairs & down the Quayside where you may get a promo deal. Good value as it's free entry to their properties with no limit on visits.

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-trust/w-support/w-jointoday/w-jointoday-categories_costs.htm


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just moved to Newcastle and didnt realise there were so many other DWers down here too! 

Looks lovely, will have to get googling for the location to take a walk round there :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

David 1150 said:


> National Trust annual membership is £48.50, Joint for 2 people £79.50. They have recruiting stands at fairs & down the Quayside where you may get a promo deal. Good value as it's free entry to their properties with no limit on visits.
> 
> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-trust/w-support/w-jointoday/w-jointoday-categories_costs.htm


Thanks DAvid



amiller said:


> Just moved to Newcastle and didnt realise there were so many other DWers down here too!
> 
> Looks lovely, will have to get googling for the location to take a walk round there :thumb:


Which area you moved to mate?
Phil


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Heres the location of shibdon pond

http://goo.gl/maps/IUI9

Just switch to map to see the roads, just its not on the map so linked the satellite image

The derwent walk is 2 mins away

http://www.gateshead.gov.uk/Leisure and Culture/countryside/sites/derwent.aspx

Swalwell is the most popular place to start, although you can walk it anyway you like, you just take the little road to the side of the rugby club and park up at the visitors centre and walk along or cycle or whatever 

Ive streetmap'd the link with the road just switch the map for the proper location, its a lovely place though used to cycle it all the time when I was younger, then used to walk the dogs along it too.

http://goo.gl/maps/JFrh

Hope that helps


----------

